# Ultimate Lubix , DaYan , GuHong , ZhanChi



## Greeky (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I know this is a classic question, but after making UNLIMITED reasearch on the issue, i found out...that i cannot make a conclusion!Why is that? I noticed that most people who answer to this kind of threads, tend to support the cubes they own becouse the haven't used the others!Please, i want experienced persons that have used (if possible) all of these cubes or at least 2 of them (Same model, diffrent brand, not opposite!) to advise me on the matter.

Please bare in mind that i am not willing to mod myself a cube becouse i don't want to risk ruinning it,on the other side, i am willing to pay more money for a pre-moded one

So, the question :

What is the best amongst them? No advantages, no disadvantages, no suggestions on other models! I want a pure list of your favourite cube, to your least favourite one!I will buy the most liked one!

I will appriciate EACH AND EVERY reply you give me 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 10, 2011)

Dayan lingyun
Dayan lingyun v2
Dayan zhanchi
Dayan Guhong
Alpha 5
Alpha CC


----------



## Greeky (Oct 10, 2011)

jakkspeedcuber said:


> Dayan lingyun
> Dayan lingyun v2
> Dayan zhanchi
> Dayan Guhong
> ...



I am very surprised to see Lingyun at the top...i hear there are a lot of pops on this cube..it it true?Or you got torpedos?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 10, 2011)

-Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi
-Lubix Fusion
-Alpha V
-Alpha V-f
-Lingyun v2
-Shengen FIII


----------



## Hershey (Oct 10, 2011)

Alpha V is only for awesome people  (you have to mod the corners though), and so is Zhanchi.


----------



## yockee (Oct 11, 2011)

I personally feel that the A5 is better than the Dayans, but if I had to pick the best Dayan, in my opinion (I own 37 3x3's so I have used a lot) I'd say the Gu Hong is better than the Zhan Chi. Again, this is my opinion.

PS, the F3 sucks. You want a real cube, get the F1.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 11, 2011)

Greeky said:


> but after making UNLIMITED reasearch on the issue


 
Have you checked the numerous other threads on this topic? If you have done unlimited research on this subject, I'm sure you would have run into threads about people that have tried all the cubes you're referring to.



Greeky said:


> i cannot make a conclusion!Why is that?


 
You're being told different things by cubers that have different preferences. You'll probably have a different preference than many other cubers too. Even if you end up choosing a cube, it's quite possible that it won't be the one you prefer in the future.




Greeky said:


> Please bare in mind that i am not willing to mod myself a cube becouse i don't want to risk ruinning it,on the other side, i am willing to pay more money for a pre-moded one


 
Not even the 48 point edge mod? That's pretty much impossible to screw up. There's practically no risk of screwing that one up, or the Alpha V corner mod.

Just make sure you research the mod enough before doing the mod. If you do that, I can pretty much guarantee that you won't screw it up. You should still get lubix or high viscosity differential oil.



Greeky said:


> Please, i want experienced persons that have used (if possible) all of these cubes or at least 2 of them (Same model, diffrent brand, not opposite!)



When you say you want people to rate "all the cubes", I'm not sure if you're referring to the cubes in the thread's title, but if you are, I think you've messed up some of the names. Which "Ultimate Lubix" are you referring to? There's an Ultimate Lubix Guhong, Ultimate Lubix Lingyun, Ultimate Lubix WitTwo, etc. It's not very clear to me what you want people to compare. Do you want people to compare the Ultimate Lubix Guhong and the Ultimate Lubix ZhanChi? Do you want they to compare any of the Ultimate Lubix cubes to the regular Dayan ZhanChi and regular Dayan Guhong? If you can respond and clarify about what cubes you want compared, I'm sure you can get a better answer.




Greeky said:


> What is the best amongst them? No advantages, no disadvantages, no suggestions on other models! I want a pure list of your favourite cube, to your least favourite one!I will buy the most liked one!


 
With the cubes I think you're talking about in the title, I've tried a regular Guhong lubricated with Lubix, and a Guhong with the 48 point edge mod and lubricated with lubix. Since a Guhong with the 48 point edge mod that has been lubricated with Lubix is the same thing as an Ultimate Lubix Guhong, I think I fit the description. 

However, neither cube is close to one of my favourites. The Ultimate Lubix Guhong is definitely better. However, I wouldn't rate it as one of my top cubes. Here's a list of my favourite cubes that I own. The order isn't exact, but it's pretty close.

Dayan Lingyun V2
Type F II
Alpha II (pops like mad though)
Alpha V (Haiyan Memory mod)



Greeky said:


> I am very surprised to see Lingyun at the top...i hear there are a lot of pops on this cube..it it true?Or you got torpedos?



Screw-anchor mod is possible. Even if not, people with a light turning style won't pop that much. I've heard it pops more than other Dayan cubes too.
If you are surprised by the fact that people like the Dayan Lingyun V1, maybe you haven't done as much research as you thought.

If you wanted the most popular cubes, you could have made a poll. However, this has already been done http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32581-Preferred-3x3


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Oct 11, 2011)

Greeky said:


> No advantages, no disadvantages, no suggestions on other models! I want a pure list of your favourite cube, to your least favourite one!I will buy the most liked one!



This is silly. Counting up the votes and purchasing the most liked cube is a bad idea. You would probably end up with a ZhanChi, because that is what 50% of people like (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32581-Preferred-3x3). But what if you're not one of the 50% of people who like the ZhanChi? You could be a Guhong person. Or maybe you prefer clicky cubes (Alphas)? 

As well as this, not getting us to talk about pros and cons is annoying. What if we love the cube, but it pops. The Lingyun VI is very fast, but it pops. However, this could be fine for you, because you may be a "gentle" cuber, who does not pop cubes. On the other hand, you may be a "violent" cuber, who needs torpedoes to prevent 2+ pops per solve. Furthermore, are you asking as to rank them for two handed solving, OH, etc.? I much prefer my Alpha CC and Alpha V-f over my Guhong when it comes to one handed solving. My main OH cube is an Alpha CC, however, it pops when I solve it with both hands, meaning it would be quite a way down my list for two handed solving. I'll rank the cubes that I own and cubes that I have borrowed from my friends though, you may find it useful, if you have the exact same taste as me in cubes that is.

Standard, two handed cubing

Ultimate Lubix ZhanChi (I have also done a corner mod and centre piece mod to it)
Ultimate Lubix Lunhui
Lubix Fusion (only better than my modified Guhong because green torpedoes are cool) 
Standard Dayan Guhong with 48 point edge mod and corner mod (DIY)
Ultimate Lubix Guhong 
Standard (un-modified) Dayan Guhong
Ultimate Lubix Lingyun V2
Alpha V-f
Alpha CC
Ghosthand purple cube (huge gap between this and the CC...do not get it!)

However, if I was doing it for OH

Alpha CC
Ultimate Lubix ZhanChi (I have also done a corner mod and centre piece mod to it)
Alpha V-f
(You get the picture?)

And if I were talking about cubes to speed pull apart and reassemble (a lot of fun, almost sub 1 minute), the Ghosthand would be number one, and the ZhanChi last.

I recommend getting a ZhanChi, and, if you have the money, you may as well get Lubix to lube and mod if for you (but they are over priced, and you should not be scared of doing mods yourself. I was, which is why I have an ultimate ZhanChi, but I soon discovered that modifying is fun!). However, if the ZhanChi doesn't satisfy your desires, you could always get an Alpha V/-f (I have seen them for less than $5 in some places...) and a DIY cube (be it a Guhong, lingyun, lunhui, FIII, type C, whatever). Then you may find happiness! But always remember...*It's the cuber...NOT the cube*.


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 11, 2011)

out of cubes i currently own...

Dayan bubbalubed Zhan chi (faster and better then my lun hui even though it has a half edge missing from the shipping -_-)
Dayan Lubix Lunhui
Dayan guhong
Dayan 2
Alpha 5
..........
..........
..........
..........
..........
F-II (piece of shiet IMO)


----------



## Greeky (Oct 11, 2011)

EeeeeWarne said:


> This is silly. Counting up the votes and purchasing the most liked cube is a bad idea....[/B].



I believe that each cuber has diffrent opinion on a cube, howver, as a person owning only one speedcube (GS Luminous Full Sealed Magic Cube VVGOO-II (Speed Edition) , which is fairly fast...but pops like crazy) i don't have experience on other cubes and i don't have the money to experiment on random cubes..so i will have to stagely buy the ones that are the most popular, and i will choose among the them.My budjet is tight and the cube that have the most chances of being the best...is the one that is most liked by other cubers...that is my point of view. 

Now about the pros and cons...i know it is annoying, i really do, but as i said...everyone has diffrent opinions on cubes and reading bad,as well as good reviews on one cube...only makes me more confused.


----------



## Greeky (Oct 11, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> ...If you are surprised by the fact that people like the Dayan Lingyun V1, maybe you haven't done as much research as you thought....[/URL]



I am not surprised that people like it.I was surprised by the fact that it was on top of other cubes becouse of the poping issue...

I didn't see that post on your link...but i don't know if those people that voted have really used all of these cubes...


----------



## Godmil (Oct 11, 2011)

ok I own GuHong (Ultimate and regular), LingYun (regular), LunHui (Ultimate), ZhanChi (Ultimate).

I'd rate them
1. GuHong (Ultimate) / ZhanChi
2. Guhong (regular) / LingYun
.
.
5. LunHui

Where there is very little between 1 and 2. Basically the LunHui is too heavy. The LingYun, GuHong and ZhanChi are all great there is VERY little between them other than slight feel... LingYun is slightly smaller and a little more clicky, and yes it can pop, but depending on your turning style that may not be a problem at all (it almost never happens to me and I'm actually quite sloppy).
I'm in the same boat as you that I'd rather pay someone to mod them than do it myself. The Ultimate GuHong is noticably nicer out of the box than a regular one, it just seems to glide. Lately I've found Lubix products to have far too much lube on the cubies when you first get them (which slows it down and makes it feel gummy) but 2mins spent removing the cubies and wiping them down solves that. I think it's still worth it just to have someone properly lube the core.

So basically I'd say the reason it's hard to find out which one is best is because they're all so good there is very little between them. Whichever you get I'm sure you'll love it. I'd recommend getting the ZhanChi... and if you feel like you aren't likely to pop much you can take the torpedoes out to make it lighter.


----------



## Greeky (Oct 11, 2011)

That is the kind of reply i was really hoping for ... so , just to make things clear



Godmil said:


> 1. GuHong (Ultimate) / ZhanChi


(i suppose that this --> / , means they are the same good for you)
You said you have ZhanChi Ultimate...Is the above Zhanchi ultimate the one at number 1 next to guhong?

If yes, i would prefer gyhong (Becouse it comes stickerless, and cheeper)


----------



## Godmil (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think there is much between the ZhanChi and GuHong.


----------



## radmin (Oct 11, 2011)

I have them all. My top two:
Ultimate Lubix Guhong
Lingyun 1 with Torpedoes

They are all good but these two are just my favorites.


----------

